
How to Make a ‘Gold Standard’ Remote Work Office - tosh
https://workremote.us/how-to-make-a-gold-standard-remote-work-office/
======
acrossover
Really insightful article on making your office suitable for remote work.

------
sinanata
Great to see behind the scenes, hard pro remote work setup

------
avikaye1
when you want a real impact in a video conference as a remote worker pro

